# Beck says to abolish public schools.



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.

The King of Conspiracy is attempting to peddle the piddle that school kids are indoctrinated 24/7 by Washington in the form of the far-reaching liberal media, and by extension what they are taught in school.

Video Ed Show: Glenn Beck says the U.S. should Abolish public schools - Kick! Making Politics Funny - A liberal dose of political comedy


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

he is right...kids are indoctrinated

somehow i don't remember you whining when people were in uproar over textbooks from texas....typical left wing nutter....its all good so long as i agree with it, screw everyone else


----------



## Modbert (Jun 23, 2010)

Abolish the Public School system?  What a loon.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 23, 2010)

Abolish Glen Beck.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

the video cut him off half way through his sentence....until i see the full quote....


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Abolish Glen Beck.



another lefty who hates free speech


----------



## Granny (Jun 23, 2010)

He's right.  The school system is one big FUBAR mess from one end of the country to the other.  Kids are being taught socialist politics (on the theory that it's easier to manipulate the minds of children than it is to manipulate the minds of adults).

The system needs to cleaned up, funds need to be spent better than they are - with no money going to frivolous crap that doesn't even belong in the purview of school instruction, teachers need to be required to have remedial education classes to straighten themselves out and teachers' unions need to be disbanded.  Period.

Students and teachers* alike need to be held to a higher standard and there should not be any "free passes" on the idea that there can be no "losers" but only "winners" in life.  That's not how life works.




*There are some excellent teachers out there and I don't mean to detract from or denigrate their efforts to actually educate students.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yurt said:


> the video cut him off half way through his sentence....until i see the full quote....



Of course it cut him off midway. The actual discussion was rather enlightening.

I knew I was going to see some response to it. Surprised it took till today.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 23, 2010)

ROTFLMWAO


Best Thread Ever!


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 23, 2010)

Yurt said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Abolish Glen Beck.
> ...



I hold all hate and fear mongers in very high disdain.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 23, 2010)

Great idea.

Alliance for Separation of School and State Home


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

Yurt said:


> the video cut him off half way through his sentence....until i see the full quote....



Fine, I will get it for ya...what exactly will you say if it goes the way I already know it will?

Will you finally admit Beck is a nut?


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn...you guys are slow...  Beck's been saying that for A LONG DAMN TIME.  Why so interested now?

Slow news day?  

For the record, I'll lay off the public school system, when I STOP hearing Barack Obama songs being written and performed in the classroom.  Until then...Beck is probably more right than wrong on this.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> ROTFLMWAO
> 
> 
> Best Thread Ever!



I think you meant, Greatest thread ever!


----------



## Tom Clancy (Jun 23, 2010)

Beck *IS* a nut.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Damn...you guys are slow...  Beck's been saying that for A LONG DAMN TIME.  Why so interested now?
> 
> Slow news day?
> 
> For the record, I'll lay off the public school system, when I STOP hearing Barack Obama songs being written and performed in the classroom.  Until then...Beck is probably more right than wrong on this.



Way to stay on point.  

Typical even.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > the video cut him off half way through his sentence....until i see the full quote....
> ...



go get it you chickenshit....you pussed out in another thread for a link...so i won't hold my breath here...

and finally?  i've never given any opinion on beck...he is entitled to his opinions, you hate freedom of speech and if you could, you would shut his voice down


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



thanks for proving me right that you hate free speech


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Way to go Glenn...

Abolish skools until moar Merikuns are like Fox viewers


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > the video cut him off half way through his sentence....until i see the full quote....
> ...



Would that admission actually MEAN anything?  He's not more of a nut than anyone with an opinion.  You call him a nut because you disagree with him and others who are like-minded...so by that logic, those of us who disagree with you consider you a nut....

I just don't see how it changes anything...


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



A link to me saying I would shut his voice down and me hating freedom of speech please.  You pussied out on a link to the judge and his ONLY 15k in oil.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



You disagree with Olberman, so since you do, everyone who disagree's with you are nuts?

You make no sense skippy, but continue.


----------



## Greenbeard (Jun 23, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> For the record, I'll lay off the public school system, when I STOP hearing Barack Obama songs being written and performed in the classroom.  Until then...Beck is probably more right than wrong on this.



Can you point to multiple examples of this? I've heard of one example of this from some time ago. Is this something you're hearing about frequently?


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > Damn...you guys are slow...  Beck's been saying that for A LONG DAMN TIME.  Why so interested now?
> ...



I'm on point...all over it as a matter of fact.  I know the BO songs are a touchy subject that really add fuel to the indoctrination fire, but if you can't take the heat, then step away from the flames...better yet, quit striking the match


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 23, 2010)

Ol' Tex doesn't really care whether it was one time, or two hundred. The point is that it is a good handle for his hatred of education, and all those who have worked to obtain one. Especially those of the wrong color.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



Those songs are just something we cant handle. ITS A HUGE FUCKING STORY thats run day after day in the media.  Oh my god, that story is HUGE! 





lol


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



no dipshit...you said he had a "LOT"....i said i saw his disclosure and it said under 15K....

you pussed out and ran from linking up to your a "LOT" claim

and still waiting for the full glenn beck quote


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

Greenbeard said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I'll lay off the public school system, when I STOP hearing Barack Obama songs being written and performed in the classroom.  Until then...Beck is probably more right than wrong on this.
> ...



Sure thing....I hope you enjoy these.  The first one is a link you have to click on.  Then you'll see 3 other videos

YouTube - Children Taught To Chant "I am an Obama Scholar"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO3NBqT3LBc]YouTube - School Children Taught to Praise Obama[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdPSqL9_mfM&feature=related]YouTube - BARACK OBAMA KIDS AND HITLER YOUTH SING FOR THEIR LEADER[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfhHHCXxVe4]YouTube - Yet another Obama indoctrination video of kids from Sand Hill Elementary School in Asheville, NC[/ame]

There are more...but you get the idea


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 23, 2010)

Enlightend people  understand the  problem of Government schools

*enlightened people know they can't post a whole article here*

Neal Boortz: Government idiocy in action at schools

By Neal Boortz 
For The AJC

8:27 p.m. Friday, November 20, 2009
If you&#8217;re going to become a regular reader of this column &#8212; and I hope you will &#8212; we need to get a piece of terminology straight.

They&#8217;re government schools, not public schools. They&#8217;re owned by the government: located on government property, staffed by government employees and funded with money the government seizes from taxpayers.

And, like most things government, they are complete disasters. Notice, please, I referred to government schools as disasters, not failures. The sad fact is these government schools have performed exactly the way our politicians and industrialists planned for them to perform 100 years ago.

They manage to educate our children only to the point that most become subservient government subjects and good employees and not much more. ( If you want to learn the truth about government schools, just read &#8220;The Underground History of American Education&#8221; by John Taylor Gatto.)



Neal Boortz&#8217;s column will appear every Saturday. For more Boortz, go to Boortz on boortz.com .


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

public schools should be abolished, they are useless. parent's who can't afford school for their kids should be given vouchers to private schools so maybe the kids won't grow up to be useless like their parents or maybe they will learn some personal responsibility and not have kids they can't afford


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> 
> The King of Conspiracy is attempting to peddle the piddle that school kids are indoctrinated 24/7 by Washington in the form of the far-reaching liberal media, and by extension what they are taught in school.
> 
> Video Ed Show: Glenn Beck says the U.S. should Abolish public schools - Kick! Making Politics Funny - A liberal dose of political comedy



I agreeef with Beck.  Get the Feds out of our schools.  Let the local municipalities run their schools with the parents.  

Washington is indoctrinating our kids.  They teach them that queers are normal and that the earth is being destroyed by global warming.  How many parents do you think agree with that shit?


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> ...



do you think they should instead teach them to hate and ridicule "queers" to the point of suicide like churches teach?


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Ol' Tex doesn't really care whether it was one time, or two hundred. The point is that it is a good handle for his hatred of education, and all those who have worked to obtain one. Especially those of the wrong color.





How in the hell do you assume that I hate education?  I'm a hater because I don't applaud the time wasted on these songs?

You libtards just HATE it when reality calls you out.  I guess you just thought that you could bash Beck for speaking out about our piss poor education system and no one would remember all the time that was spent teaching students to sing praises to the boyking instead of teaching them something of value that would carry them through life.  

I have 4 kids in school.  They work hard, have good grades and have high aspirations for themselves.  And yes...they attend public school.  We're fortunate to live in an area that has GREAT public education.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2010)

All the kids have to know....


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

blu said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



oh shut up blu.  Can you provide a list of churches that do that and prove examples of it?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 23, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Ol' Tex doesn't really care whether it was one time, or two hundred. The point is that it is a good handle for his hatred of education, and all those who have worked to obtain one. Especially those of the wrong color.


Wanting to get gubmint out of running schools &#8800; "hatred of education", schmuck.


----------



## jillian (Jun 23, 2010)

wingnuttilicious!


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > the video cut him off half way through his sentence....until i see the full quote....
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 23, 2010)

75% of Public High School seniors would fail the following 2 question test:

1. Including John Adams, name three of Americans Founding Fathers

2. In what year did the War of 1812 occur?


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 23, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 75% of Public High School seniors would fail the following 2 question test:
> 
> 1. Including John Adams, name three of Americans Founding Fathers
> 
> 2. I what year did the War of 1812 occur?






Exactly why my kids go to private school.
I pay twice as much, but its worth it.

My oldest just graduated validictorian of her HS class too..... Im so proud of her


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 23, 2010)

Glennbeck is a turdbag.

That's right!  He's genuine bag of real turd.

He's turdy.

What a queefmongrel!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 23, 2010)

Can't imagine what makes the suggestion drive the lefties over the edge.

It's not like gubmint schools have improved since the creation of the Department of Edumacation.

I guess failure really is an option for some.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 23, 2010)

Greenbeard said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I'll lay off the public school system, when I STOP hearing Barack Obama songs being written and performed in the classroom.  Until then...Beck is probably more right than wrong on this.
> ...



I sure haven't...but I'm sure txlonghorn can provide us with links to the numerous and on going instances of Barack Obama songs being written and performed in the classrooms of America.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 23, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Glennbeck is a turdbag.
> 
> That's right!  He's genuine bag of real turd.
> 
> ...



The troof hurts huh?


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

dude said:


> can't imagine what makes the suggestion drive the lefties over the edge.
> 
> It's not like gubmint schools have improved since the creation of the department of edumacation.
> 
> I guess failure really is an option for some.



its not failure if we do it together!


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > 75% of Public High School seniors would fail the following 2 question test:
> ...



awesome! whats her post-school plans?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 23, 2010)

Dude said:


> Can't imagine what makes the suggestion drive the lefties over the edge.
> 
> It's not like gubmint schools have improved since the creation of the Department of Edumacation.
> 
> I guess failure really is an option for some.



Seems what was  in the curriculum at high school 100 years ago  is pushed  beyond graduate school now .
Its pathetic.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> 
> The King of Conspiracy is attempting to peddle the piddle that school kids are indoctrinated 24/7 by Washington in the form of the far-reaching liberal media, and by extension what they are taught in school.
> 
> Video Ed Show: Glenn Beck says the U.S. should Abolish public schools - Kick! Making Politics Funny - A liberal dose of political comedy



Why do you think schools exist then? Keep in mind that we spend more on education every year, and get less out of it than any other country in measurable academic results.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 23, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> ...



You DO know that other countries only measure their best.

You DO know that other countries track.

You DO know that many other countries do NOT have free public education.

You DO know that other countries have longer school days...longer school weeks...longer school years.

You DO know that other countries don't ensure parents have final word on if their child advances or even stays in school.

You DO know that other countries have corporal punishment.

Right?


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

said it before, but I will retype it. our education system is a joke, even in the top private schools. kids come over from india like they did at my college and laugh at our curriculim. They are 4 to 5 grades ahead of us at all times and actually care about learning instead of the stupid shit like sports and celebrities that parents have their kids idolize


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 23, 2010)

blu said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Thanks,
She plans to go to a Jr. College to get her feet wet (in the big leagues) and figure out what to major in. She really is'nt sure what she wants to do just yet.
I told her to take it slow, this is just the beginning.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 23, 2010)

blu said:


> said it before, but I will retype it. our education system is a joke, even in the top private schools. kids come over from india like they did at my college and laugh at our curriculim. They are 4 to 5 grades ahead of us at all times and actually care about learning instead of the stupid shit like sports and celebrities that parents have their kids idolize



Totally agree


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 23, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Enlightend people  understand the  problem of Government schools
> 
> Neal Boortz: Government idiocy in action at schools
> 
> ...



Thanks, I was trying to remember some of the places that told the truth about schools being designed to produce a product.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



YO uare not used to kids and more imporatantly parents of those kids not being ashamed of our persident. 

Please link me to more vids.  They are fantastic.  I forgot about this.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Enlightend people  understand the  problem of Government schools
> ...



OMG, Boortz...lololol

That is too funny, but thanks for the chuckle at the attempt to something credible.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 23, 2010)

bodecea said:


> You DO know that other countries only measure their best.
> 
> You DO know that other countries track.
> 
> ...


you DO know about outcome-based education, social promotion, political correctness, political indoctrination, top-heaviness in expensive bureaucracy, dreadfully low scores in science, math and ENGLISH, and attitudes of entitlement that are inculcated in American gubmint schools...

Right?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 23, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



DO you have a point with these questions?


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



Of course you haven't....Whistling past the graveyard again I see....  When you can't refute...deny.  

You're right about one thing though...I most definitely CAN and DID provide ample links.  You can usually find what you seek with little effort..especially when what you seek exists in abundance.  Only a blind fool fails to find these things.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Can't imagine what makes the suggestion drive the lefties over the edge.
> ...



So the solution is to shut down public schools?  YOu agree with beck?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 23, 2010)

blu said:


> said it before, but I will retype it. our education system is a joke, even in the top private schools. kids come over from india like they did at my college and laugh at our curriculim. They are 4 to 5 grades ahead of us at all times *and actually care about learning instead of the stupid shit like sports and celebrities that parents have their kids idolize*


One of the things that the American gubmint schooling system _*does*_ excel at is killing a kid's natural love of learning.


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

To everyone who agree's with Beck, we SHOULD CLOSE DOWN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?

Really?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 23, 2010)

I have no control over what Beck says or thinks.

That's basic logic that it seems your local gubmint school failed to teach you.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

notice zona has totally wussed out on providing the full text of glenn beck's comment as he said he would do


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > the video cut him off half way through his sentence....until i see the full quote....
> ...


----------



## jillian (Jun 23, 2010)

bummer some schools didn't teach some people how to actually spell the word 'government'.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

jillian said:


> bummer some schools didn't teach some people how to actually spell the word 'government'.



this doesn't exactly help the case of public schools....unless you're suggesting they went solely to private schools


----------



## Oddball (Jun 23, 2010)

jillian said:


> bummer some schools didn't teach some people how to actually spell the word 'government'.


Bummer that some people have such a mop up their ass that they can't recognize a term of mockery and disparagement when they see it.

Prolly them damned gubmint schools.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



You forgot???  Seriously???  LOL...  you're bullshit is incredible.  I never have encouraged my kids to be proud of a president.  I DO however instill national pride.  I don't want my children to LOVE a leader of a great nation...but rather love the nation enough to vote for great leaders.  The difference is VERY important.  

You mock these videos and pretend you love them to prove some ignorant point.  You obviously aren't listening to the words.  And I'm NOT just talking about the times that these kids mention Obama.  They sing about how great this country will be now...as if it hasn't been a great nation prior to this historical election.  But I don't expect you to grasp this as a problem, as you most likely agree that this country was no good before Obama.  

If you want more links, try opening the ones that are already provided.  Apparently you didn't even do that.  Or you would have seen all the additional links that follow every video.


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> To everyone who agree's with Beck, we SHOULD CLOSE DOWN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?
> 
> Really?



yes, replace them all with private schools. get the government out except for vouchers to parent's who can't afford any tuition or need tuition assistance. the fed government should have 0 say over the curriculum or day to day happenings in the school. they are poison to a kids success


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

jillian said:


> bummer some schools didn't teach some people how to actually spell the word 'government'.



Or pronounce it.....


----------



## LibertarianLite (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it would be great to have a little competition between schools via vouchers. Each student basically "gets" about 10,000 per year BY THE STATE (lets keep it local) for education and can choose where to go. This 10K or so would "follow" the student wherever he/she decides to go and schools would have an incentive at the least, to be competing for this money. We easily have the worst primary and secondary public school system, the lowest standards, the poorest teachers, the lowest test scores, and the most inefficient use of money in education in the entire Western world. In a nutshell, we're dumb.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 23, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bummer some schools didn't teach some people how to actually spell the word 'government'.
> ...


Well, I do spell it like most people I come across pronounce it.


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

LibertarianLite said:


> I think it would be great to have a little competition between schools via vouchers. Each student basically "gets" about 10,000 per year BY THE STATE (lets keep it local) for education and can choose where to go. We easily have the worst primary and secondary public school system, the lowest standards, the poorest teachers, the lowest test scores, and the most inefficient use of money in education in the entire Western world. In a nutshell, we're dumb.



10k might be too much but HELL YES for the rest


----------



## del (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> To everyone who agree's with Beck, we SHOULD CLOSE DOWN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?
> 
> Really?



do you find the wind whistling through your head to be peaceful or distracting?


----------



## 2Parties (Jun 23, 2010)

I plan on homeschooling kids when I have some.  I wish I would have been homeschooled myself.  Every important thing I got out of school was at a very young age (fundamentals).  

After that the one skill I was good at  for the next 10 years was jumping through hoops.  Teacher says to do an assignment.  I do it and tell them what they want to hear in the format they want to hear it.  Grade? A or B every time.  It wasn't because I cared for the material or learned anything.  It was because I gave them what they demanded.

That's not education.  I didn't have to truly learn or understand anything.  That really stunts your mental growth...


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

Yurt said:


> notice zona has totally wussed out on providing the full text of glenn beck's comment as he said he would do



I just checked fox and they wouldnt provide it.  Geee,I wonder why...lol


----------



## Zona (Jun 23, 2010)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > To everyone who agree's with Beck, we SHOULD CLOSE DOWN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?
> ...



Pacifico.


----------



## LibertarianLite (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not like you're leaving impoverished kids in the dust. Like I said, thanks to taxes, each child between 5-18 would be allocated a sum of money that "follows" him or her. Schools, either public or private DO NOT get money unless THEY can make their programs attractive enough to compete for these kids and this money.


----------



## 2Parties (Jun 23, 2010)

LibertarianLite said:


> It's not like you're leaving impoverished kids in the dust. Like I said, thanks to taxes, each child between 5-18 would be allocated a sum of money that "follows" him or her. Schools, either public or private DO NOT get money unless THEY can make their programs attractive enough to compete for these kids and this money.



1.  Aren't kids in public schools being left in the dust (impoverished or not)?
2.  Why do parents have to meet some government bureaucrats requirement to get a chunk of their own money back to pay for their own child's education?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > notice zona has totally wussed out on providing the full text of glenn beck's comment as he said he would do
> ...



liar....you said you would provide it....

admit you never heard the full the quote and respectfully bow out of this shameful thread


----------



## LibertarianLite (Jun 23, 2010)

2Parties said:


> LibertarianLite said:
> 
> 
> > It's not like you're leaving impoverished kids in the dust. Like I said, thanks to taxes, each child between 5-18 would be allocated a sum of money that "follows" him or her. Schools, either public or private DO NOT get money unless THEY can make their programs attractive enough to compete for these kids and this money.
> ...



1.  Um not they aren't. How did you derive that? All I said is that instead of schools getting money automatically no matter what, that public schools will get their money based on the kids they can attract to their school. Each child is allocated some sum of money and then based off of that, it pays for them to go to school.

2.   There is no bureaucratic requirements and they don't get their money back. It really has nothing to do with the parents, it has to do with how schools are funded. Parents wouldn't see any money. I think it would be really efficient if it was done at a state level or lower. Instead of saying, "I live in xyz school district so I have to go here" the state says "we are not funding schools based on their vague needs and budget, we're funding them based on how many students want to go to that school." So if your school sucks, no one will want to go there and because no one goes there, you don't get funding that comes with each student and because you're stupid, you're "pushed out" because you cannot compete.


----------



## 2Parties (Jun 23, 2010)

The teachers union would never bite.  You are asking a bunch of them to lose their job security, benefits and wages if they can't do their job.  They don't want to be treated like private sector employees, they like the government force they have now...


----------



## LibertarianLite (Jun 23, 2010)

2Parties said:


> The teachers union would never bite.  You are asking a bunch of them to lose their job security, benefits and wages if they can't do their job.  They don't want to be treated like private sector employees, they like the government force they have now...



That honestly sucks for the teachers' union. I never said these ideas wouldn't take balls, but unions would have to adapt. They don't pass the laws that control the funding of the schools. Their hands would be tied under this funding system and they'd be forced to adapt.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dude said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Ol' Tex doesn't really care whether it was one time, or two hundred. The point is that it is a good handle for his hatred of education, and all those who have worked to obtain one. Especially those of the wrong color.
> ...



Yeah it does. Because to them education isn't actually learning the truth. It's learning the propaganda.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> 
> The King of Conspiracy is attempting to peddle the piddle that school kids are indoctrinated 24/7 by Washington in the form of the far-reaching liberal media, and by extension what they are taught in school.
> 
> Video Ed Show: Glenn Beck says the U.S. should Abolish public schools - Kick! Making Politics Funny - A liberal dose of political comedy


As opposed to Texas, where they're indoctrinated by right wingers.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Can't imagine what makes the suggestion drive the lefties over the edge.
> ...



No kidding. I see the stuff they learned back them and im like why the heck didnt i learn any of that stuff in school? Like the classics. I dont know enough Greek and Roman stuff. Fascinating stuff too.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 23, 2010)

Zona said:


> To everyone who agree's with Beck, we SHOULD CLOSE DOWN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?
> 
> Really?



Most certainly. Many of them should be shut down. We dont help our children by sending them to places that don't teach them anything.

So why do it? Especially when there are alternatives. Private schools. Home schooling. Etc. We can create better education options for people. 

Throwing money at a system that is failing us and our children will only destroy our future and make us broke.


----------



## Modbert (Jun 23, 2010)

I wonder how this country got the way it is today, and then I read certain comments in these threads like these and I no longer wonder.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yurt said:


> notice zona has totally wussed out on providing the full text of glenn beck's comment as he said he would do



That's because he was saying something completely different. He was saying that we need to actually educate people instead of pretending we are.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 23, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...


Westboro Baptist Church Home Page


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 23, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> ...



I was unaware that learning about what really happened in the world around them is indoctrination by right wingers.

I mean how dare we actually inform people.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 23, 2010)

Modbert said:


> I wonder how this country got the way it is today, and then I read certain comments in these threads like these and I no longer wonder.



No offense, but when read comments like yours and see what our educational system has done to young bright minds, we have no choice but to lament the sad state of education in our country.


----------



## 2Parties (Jun 23, 2010)

The best scam is 90% of college degrees (other 10% includes engineering, accounting, medical).  Most leave school with $50,000 debt and absolutely no real world skills or knowledge.


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



inform that all founders were Christians and that evolution isn't proven like texas wants to do? sounds like a great way to quickly bring the christian created dark ages and lose another 1000 years of scientific and artistic advancement


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 23, 2010)

blu said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



The Founders were Christian. Don't like it? Tough. You can't do anything about it. It's a fact. 

And Evolution isn't proven. It's a theory. What the heck is wrong with informing people that there are more than one theory and letting them decide for themselves what to accept and reject? Heaven forbid people think for themselves.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 23, 2010)

When Texas secedes it can become a theocracy, like Iran. That worked out so well.


----------



## Modbert (Jun 23, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> No offense, but when read comments like yours and see what our educational system has done to young bright minds, we have no choice but to lament the sad state of education in our country.



Huh uh. Why? Because I don't worship a  talking head like Glenn Beck? Yeah, no thanks. The guy is there for nothing but ratings and to garner a audience. Goodness knows if half the stuff he said was true, this country would of been destroyed by now.

Seriously, abolishing the public school system? Is he truly that stupid? I think he isn't, but he certainly plays such a role for his audience who are.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 23, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



That's it?  ONE extremist whacko church? 

Here's what Wikipedia has to say about it...


> Westboro Baptist Church
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Changes must be reviewed before being displayed on this page.(+)
> This is the latest accepted revision, accepted on 24 June 2010.
> ...



There's more that affirms that WBC is not a legitimate church...but rather a cult of crazed followers whose hatred is looked down on by the entire religious community.

So, you'll have to either retract or do better.  Besides, you said "CHURCHES".  Plural.  Got any more with some credibility?


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



really? all of them? and all of them accepted everything in the bible? and not one of them rewrote the entire new testament to take all the miracles na other bullshit out?


----------



## blu (Jun 23, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



and what other theory would you propose?


----------



## 2Parties (Jun 23, 2010)

blu said:


> and what other theory would you propose?



A theory I'd propose to students in every subject would be:  Don't trust one thing I say, research it yourself.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 24, 2010)

blu said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...


Yes, Thomas Jefferson's bible. He also had a Koran. I think both are in the Smithsonian.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 24, 2010)

you do realize all zona can offer is a cut off sound bite 

he said he would give the whole context....yet he can't


----------



## bodecea (Jun 24, 2010)

blu said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > To everyone who agree's with Beck, we SHOULD CLOSE DOWN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?
> ...



Ah, Mexico's model for schooling.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You DO know that other countries only measure their best.
> ...



Yes I do....pretty much ALL introduced or forced on us by State bureacracies, NOT teachers, and by parents insisting that their little darlings ALL be college prep, never be held back, not forced to do homework, etc.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

You loons think Beck is dangerous? What about this moron from MSNBC in response.........


ED SCHULTZ: This guy's dangerous!  He's a huge supporter of home-schooling and private-school vouchers. And this is an admission that he really does want two Americas. And I* think it's pathetic that somebody's on the airwaves in this country that's allowed to say this kind of garbage*. It's against the foundation of this country and everything that this country has stood for when it comes to opportunity in education. And he wants to take that away?

Read more: Schultz Steamed Beck &#039;Allowed&#039; To Criticize Public Schools | NewsBusters.org


He hates the First Amendment.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> To everyone who agree's with Beck, we SHOULD CLOSE DOWN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?
> 
> Really?



Of course not, let's just keep doing the same thing over and over again. Sooner or later things are going to work out the right way if we wish hard enough.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Yes I do....pretty much ALL introduced or forced on us by State bureacracies, NOT teachers, and by parents insisting that their little darlings ALL be college prep, never be held back, not forced to do homework, etc.


And is that supposed to be some kind of evidence that any gubmint should be running schools?


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone listening to beck or Ed are seriously uneducated.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 24, 2010)

We fought the British to establish our own Federal Public Schools!!! Don't you people know US History?! Jesus!

It should be a Jeopardy Question:

The Federal Department of Education was Established in this year.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Dear sir, I respectfully did try to find the entire quote.  The best I could do is find him saying in his own words, he wanted to abolish public school.  

Could you please help me out and find something that contradicts what HE said?  Thanks in advance.

(Pssst, dont go to fox, you wont find it).  I understand the vid is not enough for you.  A vid of HIM saying it.  You seem to think there is something said after what YOU heard, but I cant find it.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> When Texas secedes it can become a theocracy, like Iran. That worked out so well.



And the country of Mexico will come up and kick Texas's ass.  It would serve them right.


----------



## Sweetchuck (Jun 24, 2010)

All of you who put too much stock in what these fucking ENTERTAINERS say need to have your right to vote taken away from you.


----------



## editec (Jun 24, 2010)

Abolish all public schools and replace them with what?

Even assuming we wanted to do this, it would take years to get enough private schools on line to educate our children.

_THINK,_ people _THINK!_

BTW, I'd make a small fortune if they abolished all public schools.

I _still_ think it's a boneheaded idea.


----------



## Neser Boha (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweetchuck said:


> All of you who put too much stock in what these fucking ENTERTAINERS say need to have your right to vote taken away from you.



Oh no!  Are you suggesting that 99.99% of all Americans should have their right to vote taken away?  

What a horrible thing to say.  You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Neser Boha (Jun 24, 2010)

Beck is a certifiable retard and I think it's hilarious that so many of you folks take that windbag seriously.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

editec said:


> Abolish all public schools and replace them with what?
> 
> Even assuming we wanted to do this, it would take years to get enough private schools on line to educate our children.
> 
> ...


No more boneheaded than the notion that if gubmint doesn't do something deemed "important" that nobody will do it.

Separating school and state doesn't mean that school buildings, teachers and teaching supplies will just evaporate, the management will merely change hands.


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

Just cause our public schools produce anti gubment morons like the dude doesnt mean they aren't good. Some of you fail to appreciate the comedy of the morons.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 24, 2010)

I am thy Gubbamint, I brought you to America to be thy Gubbamint...


----------



## Douger (Jun 24, 2010)

Glenn Beck is a true Murkin.
Over medicated, undereducated, reformed  ??? drunk with a vocabulary equal to a South African fourth grader.
He also gets tons of money from his owner.
Beck *IS* the Murkin dream !

If they close all the schools way will dem little Murkin chillunz B giddin they dope ?


----------



## LibertarianLite (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think we should abolish the concept of public schools, that's extreme. But let's be real here, these days, public schools in the United States are nothing more than a day care center for adolescents: a place to go during the day. I went to probably the most financially and academically questionable private school in my entire city. My high school was honestly a complete joke, by other private school standards. Yet I can only think of one public school in the area (suburbs and inner city) potentially better than my private high school.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2010)

So...Let me understand this.  The righties want to do away with public education.  Grand idea!  Limit knowledge to those with means!  As for the rest of the great unwashed, let them matriculate at home where Mom is the ideal font of knowledge!  

That way we can produce generations of children who fear and loathe science the same way the righties do!  Because, after all, the kitchen can serve as chemistry and biology laboratory and the Holy Bible can serve as the universal textbook!  Didn't those ancient philosophers have everything right?  From the complexities of the universe to the origin of the species, we can certainly afford to put the brakes on any further curiosity.  The Bible tells me so.


----------



## LibertarianLite (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> So...Let me understand this.  The righties want to do away with public education.  Grand idea!  Limit knowledge to those with means!  As for the rest of the great unwashed, let them matriculate at home where Mom is the ideal font of knowledge!
> 
> That way we can produce generations of children who fear and loathe science the same way the righties do!  Because, after all, the kitchen can serve as chemistry and biology laboratory and the Holy Bible can serve as the universal textbook!  Didn't those ancient philosophers have everything right?  From the complexities of the universe to the origin of the species, we can certainly afford to put the brakes on any further curiosity.  The Bible tells me so.



Your sarcasm rests on the premise that you actually learn something in public schools.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2010)

LibertarianLite said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So...Let me understand this.  The righties want to do away with public education.  Grand idea!  Limit knowledge to those with means!  As for the rest of the great unwashed, let them matriculate at home where Mom is the ideal font of knowledge!
> ...


Not only public schools, but....wait for it....a state university as well!


----------



## LibertarianLite (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> LibertarianLite said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Those two aren't even comparable. We have the worst primary and secondary schools in the west but the best universities. Why? Because of tuition, or, applied to primary and secondary students, vouchers. At the end of the day universities compete for tuition dollars because they aren't fully funded which gives incentives. 

I'm not saying that we should abolish public schools, I'm saying that the status quo places us last in the industrialized world and throwing money at it does absolutely nothing.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 24, 2010)

Seems to be a bunch of sheep in here who only think this is a good idea because Beck said it. I don't remember all of you posting how we should abolish public schools until Glen Beck said it. 

"I don't know what to think, so I'll wait for Glenn Beck to tell me"


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow Nos not only do you have a cool avatar you excel at crushing rightwing tools.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2010)

topspin said:


> Wow Nos not only do you have a cool avatar you excel at crushing rightwing tools.


I do what I can.


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

your the shit, please don't leave their are way more rightwing tools here than limosine liberals to crush


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> Seems to be a bunch of sheep in here who only think this is a good idea because Beck said it. I don't remember all of you posting how we should abolish public schools until Glen Beck said it.
> 
> "I don't know what to think, so I'll wait for Glenn Beck to tell me"


Nobody can control what Beck thinks or says.

I don't think these guys can either: Alliance for Separation of School and State Home


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a bunch of sheep in here who only think this is a good idea because Beck said it. I don't remember all of you posting how we should abolish public schools until Glen Beck said it.
> ...



I never said anyone controls what Beck thinks, I did say he controls what the sheep on this site think and feel is important.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> So...Let me understand this.  The righties want to do away with public education.  Grand idea!  Limit knowledge to those with means!  As for the rest of the great unwashed, let them matriculate at home where Mom is the ideal font of knowledge!


Nice strawman.

Target, K-Mart and Wal-Mart seem to service their customers with halfway decent products at affordable prices every day...The same model would work just fine for education.  



Nosmo King said:


> That way we can produce generations of children who fear and loathe science the same way the righties do!  Because, after all, the kitchen can serve as chemistry and biology laboratory and the Holy Bible can serve as the universal textbook!  Didn't those ancient philosophers have everything right?  From the complexities of the universe to the origin of the species, we can certainly afford to put the brakes on any further curiosity.  The Bible tells me so.



Nice strawbigfoot!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...


The people who seem to find it most important to comment on what Beck says are those who hate him the most.

Witness this and every other thread on this and other board where his name comes up.


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

wow losers love bashing education in place for thier failure. We have the best colleges in the world. Oh wait the crybabies probably don't know that.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, wait...Some of the most successful, desirable and competitive colleges to get into are private fee-for-service colleges.

Oh, snap.


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

don't think any educated person would say that isn't so. That itself as a reason to eliminate public education is moronic.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Weren't you just chiding libruls for being economic illiterates?


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, are most libtards not economic duffasses.
 I prob agree with libertarians on more things than not.
 On this one, How does you get what you pay for not apply. Private hs are better, but not every family can afford to send thier kids to one.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, your opinion in this area flies straight in the face of economic common sense.

You're talking more like the librul ignoramus that you otherwise rightly deride, than anyone who has a firm grasp on the economic principles involved.

Go figure.


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

fuck you dude, only a complet moron wants to get rid of public education because private is better. Do you seriously say this shit in public. I mean to some no slacker like yourself.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Hit ya a little too close to the mark, did I? 

Nice syntax and spelling, BTW...Them gubmint skools really did a grate job, huh?


----------



## LibertarianLite (Jun 24, 2010)

Topspin, if kids can't afford private schools, then they can still go to public schools under a voucher system.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 24, 2010)

The histrionics at the suggestion of self governance  is  sickening .
Giant  self perpetuating bureaucracy is not self governance, it is the abrogation  of said.


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

dude you might tell us how good excellent spelling pays that is if you have a job.
 I got an undergrad in a public college and an MBA at a private college. MBA's get you more pay. 
 Masingil called they think your too much of a douche


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

That's all a "highly edumacated" blowhard like you has?

Yer killin' me!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > So...Let me understand this.  The righties want to do away with public education.  Grand idea!  Limit knowledge to those with means!  As for the rest of the great unwashed, let them matriculate at home where Mom is the ideal font of knowledge!
> ...


Halfway decent.  That's the 'target' education?  Good thinking?  Or is it halfway thinking?

You want kids educated to the standards of Wal*Mart?  Will Chinese be a mandatory language credit?


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

there real is no systemic problem, it's a parenting problem.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Halfway decent.  That's the 'target' education?  Good thinking?  Or is it halfway thinking?
> 
> You want kids educated to the standards of Wal*Mart?  Will Chinese be a mandatory language credit?


You have a problem with the customer getting what they want, at a price that they're willing to pay?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

topspin said:


> there real is no systemic problem, it's a parenting problem.


It's the repeated and empirically proven fact of economics, when the customer is insulated from the real costs for the product they receive.

If parents were paying for their kids' education out-of-pocket, they'd treat schools more like institutes of education and less like gubmint daycare centers.

You sure you know anything at all about economics?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> Hit ya a little too close to the mark, did I?
> 
> Nice syntax and spelling, BTW...Them gubmint skools really did a grate job, huh?



Actually, public schools teach correct syntax and spelling.   But those who refuse to learn...refuse to study...refuse to do homework.....well.......


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm sure your a deadbeat like your moniker dude.
  your simpleton answers are a joke, according to you if a kid of a poor parent can't get into a decent school that kid is fucked. This is why complicated economics issues are way over your head.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Hit ya a little too close to the mark, did I?
> ...


Ooohhhh...That 'splains it.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

topspin said:


> I'm sure your a deadbeat like your moniker dude.
> your simpleton answers are a joke, according to you if a kid of a poor parent can't get into a decent school that kid is fucked. This is why complicated economics issues are way over your head.


That's the best a "highly educated" schmuck like you can come up with...trolling ad hominems?

You're demonstrating in spades that Econ 101 is so far over your head that it isn't even funny!


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 24, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



name 10 such talking heads ....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Halfway decent.  That's the 'target' education?  Good thinking?  Or is it halfway thinking?
> ...


You suppose the 'customers' want a K-Mart education.  How's yours working out for you?

Myself, I'd prefer a Neimann Marcus education for my children.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


K-Mart/Target/Wal-Mart is an example of how the marketplace works.

If you want a Nieman Marcus education, feel free to go get it and pay for it.

Right now, we're paying for a Rolls Royce education and getting a moped.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



then admit this thread is pure meadowmuffins....he got cut off MID sentence....not mid paragraph, MID sentence....

you're basing this whole thread on what a left wing nutter told you think


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


If by "how the market works" you mean cheap, shoddy, second rate and imported from China, and that's how you expect the next generation to be educated, I'm wondering why?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> If by "how the market works" you mean cheap, shoddy, second rate and imported from China, and that's how you expect the next generation to be educated, I'm wondering why?


Wow...That really _*did*_ go over your head, in favor of your disparaging doom-and-gloom strawman, didn't it?

All three compete for the same general clientele and offer differing products at competitive prices.

Nobody forces me, as a Target shopper, to pay for products on Wal-Mart's shelves. Also, as it turns out, Wal-Mart stores have bigger auto parts departments and cheaper crummier clothing. So, I may go to the one for auto stuff and the other for clothes.

Got any gloomy Gus cold water to throw on that basic proven economic dynamic?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > If by "how the market works" you mean cheap, shoddy, second rate and imported from China, and that's how you expect the next generation to be educated, I'm wondering why?
> ...



I do know that rural and small towns are not going to be served by market based education.  The smaller the market, the fewer the opportunities.  And with fewer opportunities comes shoddier workmanship.  With public education, those small 'markets' are served with the economic power of the larger market (the state and federal funding).


----------



## topspin (Jun 24, 2010)

has the dude ever said where he went to school or works, or is his negativity only really that close to his slacker icon.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 24, 2010)

Private schools are much more motivated to do a good job and please there customers, which are the parents. 

I don't know about abolishing Public Schools, but something needs to be done, Because currently we are dumping Billions into our schools and the results were are getting are abysmal. 

Bush Spent more on education that any president before him and still test scores went down. I always learned you do not just keep throwing good money after bad. 

I also have a problem as a conservative with 2 kids just starting school. Because I can already see the Liberal Biases of teachers and my kids are not even out of elementary school yet. my son came home from Pre school for gods sake and informed me about how great our New President was and how he was going to save the environment(I had words with the teacher about this, but that's another post..LOL). Ill be damned if I will send my kids to a Public school and pay taxes for it, so the teachers can have 8 hours a day to fill their heads with Liberal Propaganda and revisionist history. So I am seriously looking into private schools at the moment and hoping I can qualify for a voucher from the state


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Private schools are much more motivated to do a good job and please there customers, which are the parents.
> 
> I don't know about abolishing Public Schools, but something needs to be done, Because currently we are dumping Billions into our schools and the results were are getting are abysmal.
> 
> ...


So...as long as you agree with the bias, it's okay to be biased?

there's a Christian school here in town.  I'd sooner send my children to West Virginia for and education before i let the "Christians" teach them that mankind was placed on earth like a potted plant!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Do you have a better explanation when you have 32 students to a class and at least half get the lesson but the other half does not....same lesson taught...


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fuck it.

The poor don't need an education anyway.


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 24, 2010)

Life's tough wear a helmet, right dude?


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes, and I answered it in the education forum.


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > If by "how the market works" you mean cheap, shoddy, second rate and imported from China, and that's how you expect the next generation to be educated, I'm wondering why?
> ...



Since you are once again going off on your deluded economics, I will issue you this challenge once more. Let's hope you don't go runnning to your mommy like the last time I challenged you

Name one nation that became prosperous because of an economic policy of:

1) Little to no income taxes
2) Little to no business regulation
3) Little to no govt involvement in the economy

I gauarntee the Dude will fold


----------



## rikules (Jun 24, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



rush limbaugh
david limbaugh
michael savage
laura ingraham
michele malkin
ann coulter
neil boortz
glenn beck
bill oreilly
sean hannity


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

sangha said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





Kuwait


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

ConHog said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Kuwait fails on #2 and #3

They got rich because they have a lot of oil, and they aligned themselves with the US; not because of a rightwing eco policy

Nice try though. I have to commend you for not going overboard for once


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

sangha said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Your 3 conditions say nothing of right wing policy.

1) Kuwait has no income tax - although they are talking of instituting a modest one
2) They are rated as the 2nd least restrictive government in the middle east and are actually ranked AHEAD of the US in that regard
3) The oil fields are privately owned, although each citizen DOES receive a share of the profits.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I was thinking it 'splained the horrible spelling and syntax of someone who claims to be an MBA.

But in your case, I remember my class size being about 30 kids when I went to school and most of the kids learned what they needed to to move on, when that doesn't seem to be the case today. So, it seems that there's something more afoot than the boilerplate "overcrowded classroom" crapola.


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

ConHog said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Boy are you dumb. Those three policies are all RIGHTWING economic policy

1) I know. That's why I didn't challenge you on that, moron

2) Being 2nd in the ME is meaningless. Just because they're ahead of some of the most totalitarian govts that control their economies, it doesnt mean they don't have business regs. Kuwait has TONS of regulations.

3) The oil company is govt owned...so much for no govt involvement in the economy

Oh, and distributing the profits to all citizens is socialism. Thanks for showing that socialism can produce prosperity


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

sangha said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


America, from 1786 until about the time of WWI....What's your fool guarantee worth?

BTW, what does any of that have to do with privatizing education?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


How do you know that?

I spend a lot of my time in rural areas, all of which have different and competing places to buy food, clothing and other of life's necessities....What makes you think that education would be any different?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Private schools are much more motivated to do a good job and please there customers, which are the parents.
> ...



Your bigotry is your problem.


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



The US was not prosperous until after WWII, a period of high taxes, govt regulation and major invovlement in the economy, you moron.

Though I do have to give you an E for effort


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Toro already told you that you're wrong about that, complete with charts which showed you wrong.

You're still wrong, to go with your rank economic ignorance.

Gonna go for the trifecta?


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> Toro already told you that you're wrong about that, complete with charts which showed you wrong.
> 
> You're still wrong, to go with your rank economic ignorance.
> 
> Gonna go for the trifecta?



Liar. Tora agreed with me


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

No he didn't and he won't.

Unlike you, Toro is rooted in reality.

Even though he and I disagree on some things, he's a pretty bright guy....Quite unlike you.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweetchuck said:


> All of you who put too much stock in what these fucking ENTERTAINERS say need to have your right to vote taken away from you.



A girl I work with told me the last time she went dancing (country bar type) she said the guy who she was dancing with just came out of no where and said, Glenn Beck is the man.  He has so much knowledge....

She also told me a friend from that same club is going to Washington to a beck get together soon as well.

There are people out there who takes what this clown says seriously, and like I said before, that is what scares me.  Seriously.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> LibertarianLite said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




Me as well.   Thanks for putting this in perspective.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

I think beck is brilliant in the sense that he knows what he is saying is just crazy blather, but he also knows idiots will back up what he says.  

Wow, a self identified circus clown, and you guys support whatever he says.  

Sheeple.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> Sweetchuck said:
> 
> 
> > All of you who put too much stock in what these fucking ENTERTAINERS say need to have your right to vote taken away from you.
> ...



I agree with Beck on some things, and it scares me to think that anyone is just believing anything he says, or anyone else for that matter.

The thing is Zona, you are only listening to the idiots who listen to Beck, if YOU would watch him yourself, he ALWAYS tells his viewers "dont just believe me, educate yourself." I don't see how anyone could get upset at someone for telling Americans they need to educate themselves. 

Olbermann even mentioned something about that the other day, and I can't stand him, but he gets props for saying that it's time for Americans to move past rhetoric and educate themselves... Good for him... 

That's my main problem with lefties, they can never say "good for him" when a rightie does something right. For instance, McCain is on record as saying Obama did the wrong thing in letting McCrystal resign, yet in the multiple threads about that has a single leftie said "McCain said the right thing there?" Where are you guys to praise Bobby Jindhal for working his ass off during this oil spill? Nowhere to be seen of course.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Private schools are much more motivated to do a good job and please there customers, which are the parents.
> ...



I don't see the point of what you just said. The Christian School is not funded by tax dollars. Why is it liberals can not see how it might upset a conservative or even a moderate to have no choice but to send his kids to public schools that shove liberal propaganda down their throats or pay out of their own pocket for private school while still paying taxes to fund the Public schools. 

I guarantee you if Most public school teachers identified as Republicans and leaned to the right, the Liberals would be screaming for school vouchers so they could send there kids somewhere where they would not be filled with right wing propaganda, but that's not the case. The overwhelming majority of teachers from Kindergarten to College self identify as Democrats and lean to the left. Indeed the Union they belong to is steadfastly democrat.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



some libs would die if they ever showed up at my school. We  have teachers who gasp pray for their students, and attempt to instill good values in them. 

My son graduated last month, and during the graduation we have 4 prayers and 2 speeches praising God, at a public school. Can you imagine the horror? 

We had one complaint. We'll see how far it goes, I suspect not at all.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 24, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sweetchuck said:
> ...



I haven't heard or read where McCain said Obama was wrong on this McChrystal issue. So you need to provide a link or admit you made it up.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I mistyped that Lonestar, I meant to say where McCain said Obama did the right thing.... Sorry about that.............Thanks for catching it.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 24, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Why would you think that complaint will not go far?   School biased against people not christian?


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Because like most cops, conjob is a racist who has nothing but disdain for the law (note: conjob is not a cop)


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Good for him!!


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> Beck says to abolish public schools.



Government indoctrination Centers, aka, minimum security prisons ought be abolished 

"Every politically controlled educational system will inculcate the doctrine of state supremacy sooner or later. . . . Once that doctrine has been accepted, it becomes an almost superhuman task to break the stranglehold of the political power over the life of the citizen. It has had his body, property and mind in its clutches from infancy. An octopus would sooner release its prey. A tax-supported, compulsory educational system is the complete model of the totalitarian state. *Isabel Paterson, The God of the Machine (1943)*

.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> I think beck is brilliant in the sense that he knows what he is saying is just crazy blather, but he also knows idiots will back up what he says.
> 
> Wow, a self identified circus clown, and you guys support whatever he says.
> 
> Sheeple.



and you're taking his words out of context

hack


----------



## Meister (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> I think beck is brilliant in the sense that he knows what he is saying is just crazy blather, but he also knows idiots will back up what he says.
> 
> Wow, a self identified circus clown, and you guys support whatever he says.
> 
> Sheeple.



I think Zona is brilliant in the sense that he knows what he is saying is just crazy blather, but he also knows idiots will back up what he says. 

Wow, a self identified circus clown, and you guys support whatever he says.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I think beck is brilliant in the sense that he knows what he is saying is just crazy blather, but he also knows idiots will back up what he says.
> ...



it was a vid of HIM SAYING IT. Can you show me anywhere where he said anything else?  That would help your cause.  I showed you what he SAID in his own voice.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I think beck is brilliant in the sense that he knows what he is saying is just crazy blather, but he also knows idiots will back up what he says.
> ...



Fucking brilliant. 


Parrot much?  

(Go Rush!)


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Y'know...For someone who seems so worked over what Beck said, to the point that it motivated you to start this thread on it, you certainly have contributed the _*very least*_ amount of substance than anyone else, including sangha....And that's no mean feat.


----------



## Meister (Jun 24, 2010)

I would be happy if they kept the public schools and abolish the teacher's union.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Do I really need to find every thread you started and say you are obsessed about every topic you hit on?

Thanks for your insightful, intelligent and thoughtful post though.  It really shook me up.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

We're not talking about me or any of my threads....We're talking about you in  the here and now.

And you've still added nothing other than _*GLENN BECK SUCKS!*_

loser


----------



## bodecea (Jun 24, 2010)

Meister said:


> I would be happy if they kept the public schools and abolish the teacher's union.



You know...there are many states that do not allow teachers' unions.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I would be happy if they kept the public schools and abolish the teacher's union.
> ...



Incorrect. Teachers Unions exist in EVERY state. What you're thinking of is right to work, where a teacher does not have to be a union member to work. It's called , surprise, right to work.

Right-to-work law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> We're not talking about me or any of my threads....We're talking about you in  the here and now.
> 
> And you've still added nothing other than _*GLENN BECK SUCKS!*_
> 
> loser



You are responding in THIS THREAD so are you obsessed?   Oh and he does suck ass. this fucking dry drunk clown Mormon convert makes me sick.

Pretty much every single thing he has said since coming to fox has been wrong.  

The only person wrong more, is Dick (prostitute toe sucking) Morris.

Fox just sucks and whats worse is their "fans".  They actually believe what they hear is credible.  

Yuck.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > We're not talking about me or any of my threads....We're talking about you in  the here and now.
> ...




You don't seem to understand that "I disagree with them" =/= they are always wrong, don't you? Normal people do.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 24, 2010)

I think the economy is beginning to do that???


----------



## bodecea (Jun 24, 2010)

ConHog said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Odd...my brother and sister in law teach in NC and are not allowed to join a union.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



He is a clown and so are his fans.   Normal people indeed.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Odd, NC has right to work laws. They certainly can join a union if one is voted in to whichever school they teach at.

Teachers Union Facts | State Info


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I would be happy if they kept the public schools and abolish the teacher's union.
> ...



How do they rank?


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



They don't because they don't exist. Every state allows teacher's unions.


----------



## Meister (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmmmm, looks like Con is right on this one:

The two major teachers' union organizations in the U.S. are the AFT (American Federation of Teachers) and the NEA (National Education Association). Many local unions affiliate with one, the other, or both.

*The NEA has state affiliates in all 50 states*. Here's a list of states that also have AFT affiliates:
Alaska
Arizona
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Florida
Illinois
Indiana
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
Oklahoma
Ohio
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin

See the links below for links to the two organizations' state affiliates.

Hope this helps,

-s-
Source(s):
Transfer to AFT.org
http://www.nea.org/aboutnea/affiliates.h

educator (and union member) in public schools for 20+ years
Which States Have Teachers Unions? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## LibertarianLite (Jun 24, 2010)

sangha said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



1. Ours
2. Ours
3. Ours

What point are you trying to make?


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 24, 2010)

I have nothing but disdain for the federal government, Beck and other outsiders sticking their nose into our local school district.


----------



## Misty (Jun 24, 2010)

I will go a step further than Beck 

Private schools indoctrinate too. 

Christian schools push christianty. And other private schools push liberal ideas and theories

literature written by libs, history books written by libs.  The libs control all education.

It's totally up to the parents to tell their kids the truth about history.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 24, 2010)

Misty said:


> I will go a step further than Beck
> 
> Private schools indoctrinate too.
> 
> ...





> Christian schools push christianty.



That just happened........wow


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I see another wingnut can't get me out of his head


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



You don't seem to understand that "always wrong" is a "figure of speech" and should not be interpreted literally.


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

LibertarianLite said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



While we certainly are prosperous, it was due to an economic policy of high taxes, and lots of govt regulations and involvement in the economy


----------



## Yurt (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



for the FOURTH time in this thread

*he was cut off mid sentence*

is there something about context you don't understand?  it wasn't like they chopped off mid paragraph (which could still be out of context), but mid sentence....thus, you are in fact taking his words out of context



> The document they produced was eventually signed but ultimately unfinished. It was stained by this nation's original sin of slavery, a question that divided the colonies and brought the convention to a stalemate



oh my, obama is saying that the constitution was never finished and the whole convention a stalemate...thus the US is not a country because the convention was a stalemate

now, context:



> The document they produced was eventually signed but ultimately unfinished. It was stained by this nation's original sin of slavery, a question that divided the colonies and brought the convention to a stalemate *until* the founders chose to allow the slave trade to continue for at least 20 more years, and to leave any final resolution to future generations.



until you provide the full context, instead of cutting him off mid sentence, you are taking him out of context you dishonest hack


----------



## 2Parties (Jun 24, 2010)

sangha said:


> LibertarianLite said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Do you support a 100% taxation rate and complete government ownership of the economy?


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 24, 2010)

sangha said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No..."dumb as a box of rocks" is a figure of speech.  "Always wrong" is a literal term.  Otherwise it would be "usually wrong" or "sometimes wrong"...or you could go as far as to say "is wrong more often than not".  

But if you use "always wrong" as a figure of speech...you will definitely be wrong.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Beck is "always wrong"...well at least since he went to Fox.

Dispute that.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



There's a 24 page thread in the media forum doing exactly that. You look like a fucking idiot when you claim anyone is ALWAYS wrong - Except Sangha of course


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



You are about as wrong as you were when you said my wife wasnt born in hawaii.  You are almost as wrong as Beck, Dick Morris and good ol Newt.

Fucking ighty winged teabaggin "fair and balanced" loving douche.

Oh and god bless.  Name me one thing Beck has said or one conspiracy he spewed that came to fruition......you cant can you.  Not since he went to Fox and lost his fucking mind.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 24, 2010)

post 220 zona douche


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 24, 2010)

Zona said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



I have a better idea...prove that...you made the claim.  

That's like me saying you're always wrong since you switched to decaf.... WTF?  

But you know what, I can dispute it.  Just this morning, Beck said ... well, wait...I'll let you hear it for yourself...and for the record...he's right!!  100% right!!

Glenn Beck mocks Ed Shultz poor book sales- The Right Scoop


You can't make this stuff up.....


----------



## Oddball (Jun 24, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...


Meh....Beck should leave the bashing of other jabberjaws to the lefty twits who can't talk cogently about anything else.

Definitely does nothing to raise my already less-than-enthusiastic opinion of the guy.


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

2Parties said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > LibertarianLite said:
> ...



No

Do you support child molestors?


----------



## sangha (Jun 24, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Umm, it's not a literal term when the sentence begins "Pretty much everything...."


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 24, 2010)

More Beck sayings that you can't disagree with...

'Hello my name is the Republican Party and I got a problem. I'm addicted to spending and big government.' I'd like one of them just to stand up and say that."  _Glenn Beck_

"It's not just spending, it's not just taxes, it's not just corruption, it is progressivism, and it is in both parties. It is in the Republicans and the Democrats."     _Glenn Beck _

"Timothy McVeigh was a coward. Violence is the stupid way out. It'll discredit any real legitmate movement."   _ Glenn Beck _

"What does it mean to be a conservative? I don't even know anymore. I know what it means to me. It means to me, personal responsibility. That if I've done something wrong, its up to me to pay the price. It's up to me to make it right."    _Glenn Beck
_


Just a few of the things that Beck is right about


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That wasn't the intent...it was said that Beck is ALWAYS WRONG...but in this instance he was dead on right. 

Ed Shultz' book is a disaster!!!!  4009 copies in 5 weeks???   It shouldn't change your opinion of him...hate him if you want...love him, tolerate him, ignore him...whatever... but he isn't always wrong.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 24, 2010)

sangha said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



No...the point was focusing on exactly what you said... 





> You don't seem to understand that "always wrong" is a "figure of speech" and should not be interpreted literally.



"Pretty much everything" is also literal...  it means exactly what it says...

You don't seem to understand that a figure of speech is a use of a word that diverges from its normal meaning, or a phrase with a specialized meaning not based on the literal meaning of the words in it such as a metaphor, simile, or personification.

For example, common expressions such as "falling in love," "racking our brains," "hitting a sales target," and "climbing the ladder of success" are all metaphors--the most pervasive figure of all. Likewise, we rely on similes when making explicit comparisons ("light as a feather") and hyperbole to emphasize a point ("I'm starving!").

Thanks Wikipedia...you're as good as gold!  (another figure of speech)


----------



## Yurt (Jun 24, 2010)

sangha said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



why are you being stupid and arguing against what zona meant?  he actually clarified and say it meant it literally:



> Beck is "always wrong"...well at least since he went to Fox.
> 
> Dispute that.



^ direct response to it being a figure of speech


----------



## ConHog (Jun 24, 2010)

Yurt said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



Because Sangha is a child who doesn't know how to debate. He talks in circles, deflects, never answers a question, calls mistakes lies, and just generally acts like a petulant child.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Consider this: Wal*Mart hires high school dropouts for $7.90 and hour.  Schools hire college graduates with teaching credentials.  You suppose folks would be willing to dedicate four years of higher education, sweat out passing an examination for $7.90 an hour?

Cheap and shoddy may very well describe your outlook on education.  You reap what you sow.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Racist... racist.... racist.....!!!

That's all you idiots can do is call someone a racist. Prove that most cops are racist. Prove that Conhog is a racist. Just saying it doesn't make it true, so either back up your claim or apologize.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Consider this: Wal*Mart hires high school dropouts for $7.90 and hour.  Schools hire college graduates with teaching credentials.  You suppose folks would be willing to dedicate four years of higher education, sweat out passing an examination for $7.90 an hour?
> 
> Cheap and shoddy may very well describe your outlook on education.  You reap what you sow.


There you go again, using the Wal-Mart literally rather than a meta-example of how markets work...Can we keep this on the subject at hand, rather than deflecting back to the all-too-typical obsessive bigoted lefty diatribe against Wal-Mart?


BTW, Target, K-Mart and Nieman Marcus have also been mentioned here, as examples of competitors where you could take your business if Wal-Mart has your undies in such a knot.


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



A racist is someone who does racist things. conjob has called black people "*******" and claimed that they always have their hand out.

That is racist


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



conjob is still stinging from the whipping I gave him in the "Rightwing terrorist pleads guilty to church fire" thread. WHen I caught him in a lie, he stopped responding (again)


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Using that term isn't inherently racist nor does the use make one a racist. My father and grandfather... used that term to describe black folk and not in a disparaging way, I myself as a child used that word to describe a negro but never in a mean spirited way. 



> Among Anglophones, the word ****** was not always considered derogatory, because it then denoted &#8220;black-skinned&#8221;, a common Anglophone usage.



****** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to the statistics I've seen 38 percent of whites receive welfare while only 37 percent of blacks do. But if you take into account that blacks represent 12 percent of the population and whites 75 percent, then you have to admit that Conhog wasn't that far off base with his hyperbole.

I'm still waiting on your supporting evidence about your claim that most police officers are racist.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Consider this: Wal*Mart hires high school dropouts for $7.90 and hour.  Schools hire college graduates with teaching credentials.  You suppose folks would be willing to dedicate four years of higher education, sweat out passing an examination for $7.90 an hour?
> ...


How can small markets be served better by privatizing the school system?  How can economically depressed areas be served better?  Running a school like a discount chain is like running an army like a bus company.  The paradigm does not always fit.  "Free Markets" are always ripe with corruption.  that's why we regulate them.  And now you want to bring the culture of corrupt markets to education?!?  Is there nothing the state does well except kill people and break things?

Why don't we just abolish the National Parks Service and turn all that land over to developers so they can finally turn a profit on it?

Because they will exploit the land and ruin it for future use, that's why!  You cannot impose the template of nihilistic "Free Markets" on every aspect of life and expect to survive.


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Racists across the country agree with you.



> > Among Anglophones, the word ****** was not always considered derogatory, because it then denoted &#8220;black-skinned&#8221;, a common Anglophone usage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White people are the biggest welfare queens on the planet. I noticed you didn't include agricultural subsidies, and other welfare payments to white people



> I'm still waiting on your supporting evidence about your claim that most police officers are racist.



I've already started several threads on the corruption of police. There's your evidence


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Just for grins, I'll concede to the argument that gubmint-run schools have the most marginal of marginal utility in the areas you describe, which themselves are in the vast minority of districts....How does that provide _*any*_ rationale to have a bloated federal bureaucracy to deal with that small minority of cases?

Your assertion that markets are "always" corrupt is so patently absurd as to not be deserving of comment, other than to point out how patently absurd it is....Likewise the National Parks non sequitur.

Can we stick to reality rather than wild hyperbolic accusations, blatant anti-business bigotry, and presumptions that the worst aspects of people apply to_* everyone else*_, except people who share your politics and those involved in gubmint bureaucracies?


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



If the Dud didn't lie, he'd have nothing to say

Education is a responsibility of the states. The fed govt has little control over schools, and there's no "bloated" bureacracy. I'd ask dud for a link, but we already know that dud doesn't do facts


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

So, the federal Department of Education is a figment of my imagination, now?

Mmmmmmm'kay!


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> So, the federal Department of Education is a figment of my imagination, now?
> 
> Mmmmmmm'kay!



No, the "bloated federal bureaucracy" is a lie

That' why you won't back your claim up with facts


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


If I cannot 'presume' that corruption lies in the Free Market system, why do you continue to presume that everything run by the state is either bloated or inept?

If I cannot take real life experience and apply it to this discussion, why then should you argue from your assumption that privatized schools can serve all communities well?  Pay to learn is a concept that makes sense only to those who have no experience in education aside from the diploma they may or may not have hanging on their wall.  

Under your system, if one is just too damn poor to pay for their education, they are doomed to pass that poverty on to their progeny.  And, conversely, those with the means to pay can continue to consolidate their wealth through the exclusion of the poor.  

But, in the final analysis, that's really what modern American conservatism is all about, isn't it?  The culture of "I've got mine!  Screw you if you cannot get yours too!" applies to the most basic of freedoms: the freedom to better your lot in life.

And you may wonder why Conservatives are seen as greedy, selfish thugs who are more apt to exploit than promote.  Well, gee.  Pay to learn.  There's an equitable solution!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

I only have a voluminous track record of ineptitude and waste of gubmint bureaucracy to go by. That and the fact that said bureaucracies are run by force and with models that run entirely counter to the laws of economic efficiency. 

In the meantime, I've given you very mainstream examples of how market-based schools could be operated, only with you do go on the standard populist loon boilerplate rantings against Wal-Mart.

Under a system like mine, private charities would help out...Like Shriner's and St. Jude's hospitals help out kids who need medical care, while places like Ronald McDonald house help the parents.

I have a practically inexhaustible supply where it can be shown that that free people being left alone can be trusted to help people who really need it. All you have is pessimism for everyone in the world, except for yourself and those who "think" (for lack of a better term) as do you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuStsFW4EmQ]YouTube - Kelly's Heroes Oddball - Negative Waves[/ame]


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> I only have a voluminous track record of ineptitude and waste of gubmint bureaucracy to go by. That and the fact that said bureaucracies are run by force and with models that run entirely counter to the laws of economic efficiency.



And dud again whiffs on proving that the Feds' Dept of Education is a "bloated federal bureaucracies"



> I have a practically inexhaustible supply where it can be shown that that free people being left alone can be trusted to help people who really need it. All you have is pessimism for everyone in the world, except for yourself and those who "think" (for lack of a better term) as do you.



You have nothing to back up your lies.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

^^You've got nothing

Run home and cry to mommy


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 25, 2010)

He posts the dog picture when he can't think of anything else to make up. 2 straight threads now he has done it. At least he's consistent.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

I post the ankle biter picture when I'm no longer interested in  entertaining the ankle-biting of an ankle biter.

If you have something halfway intelligent to say, no matter how misguided, I may well carry on a conversation with you.


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> I post the ankle biter picture when I'm no longer interested in  entertaining the ankle-biting of an ankle biter.
> 
> If you have something halfway intelligent to say, no matter how misguided, I may well carry on a conversation with you.



Translation: As long as you don't challenge me, Dud won't run away like a coward


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> So, the federal Department of Education is a figment of my imagination, now?
> 
> Mmmmmmm'kay!


So is the bloat.

http://www.eric.ed.gov/PDFS/ED485973.pdf

Reports - Descriptive
Abstract:	Since the 1965 passage of the Elementary and Secondary Education Act, which concentrated unprecedented authority over American education in the hands of the federal government, federal lawmakers have passed increasingly restrictive laws and drastically escalated education spending, which ballooned from around $25 billion in 1965 (adjusted for inflation) to more than $108 billion in 2002.

 For almost 40 years the federal government has broken with both precedent and the Constitution by inserting itself into American education, an area that is traditionally and legally the domain of state and local governments. In that time the federal government has expended hundreds of billions of dollars on everything from Safe and Drug-Free Schools to programs for towns with historical ties to the whaling industry.

 And what does it have to show for it? Stagnant academic achievement, large bills, and schools that are struggling as much today as they were at the beginning of Johnson's Great Society. Given that failure, federal meddling in education should end immediately, and control should be returned to parents and states.

 Unfortunately, the No Child Left Behind Act and the massive funding that has accompanied it have moved the country in the opposite direction. But perhaps this opens a window of opportunity: states are growing increasingly restive, chaffing under the slew of new federal regulations that come with NCLB dollars.

 This spreading revolt, coupled with the knowledge that very little of lasting educational value has been created by the federal government, might finally lead to what American K-12 education needs most--for the federal government to return educational control to the families, local governments, and states to which it belongs. (Contains 8 appendices & 137 notes.)


----------



## rikules (Jun 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> 
> The King of Conspiracy is attempting to peddle the piddle that school kids are indoctrinated 24/7 by Washington in the form of the far-reaching liberal media, and by extension what they are taught in school.
> 
> Video Ed Show: Glenn Beck says the U.S. should Abolish public schools - Kick! Making Politics Funny - A liberal dose of political comedy



glenn beck, of course, would prefer to brainwash MY children with his OWN beliefs

since I oppose much of what beck says and believes I would prefer to keep public schools in business.

I have been told far too often by conservatives, that private christian/religious/conservative institutions have a RIGHT TO BRAINWASH their students with their beliefs...

I fear that should public schools disappear there would be no choice for any of us but to send our children to private schools funded by/controlled by conservatives/christians
who would endeavor to brainwash MY children with their (hate, ignorance, fear, lies) beliefs


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > So, the federal Department of Education is a figment of my imagination, now?
> ...



Fed spending on education is less than 1% of all spending on education. 202 billion is peanuts. And most of the increased spending is to support charter schools

IOW, you totally failed in showing that there is a "bloated bureaucracy" at the fed level when it comes to education


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

> Fed spending on education is less than 1% of all spending on education. 202 billion is peanuts. And most of the increased spending is to support charter schools


Logical fallacy .

Yeah Im  always going to fail to read  the report to you.

You will have to read it yourself. Skip directly to the  end of the report to the appendix A through H to see the bloat  by the  numbers.


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...




Did he really say that?  Wow.  Does he claim not to be a racist then?  If so, it makes sense him saying that really.

ConJob, good for you if you admit your a racist. I would rather a guy just say he is one up front than try to hide behind trigger words.  

Go Conjob.  Fucking racist!  woohoo


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> > Fed spending on education is less than 1% of all spending on education. 202 billion is peanuts. And most of the increased spending is to support charter schools
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy .
> ...



No need to read the entire report. Just quote the part that proves your point

Oh wait!!!.....You can't do that!!!



> You will have to read it yourself. Skip directly to the  end of the report to the appendix A through H to see the bloat  by the  numbers.



The appendices prove nothing about a bloated buraeucracy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

Department of Education: Other K-12
Programs
The Department of Education runs a
number of K-12 initiatives in addition to
those already listed (Appendix F), which
together account for more than $3.0 billion in
2004. Many of those programs, of course, distribute
numerous grants and administer several
subprograms. Some examples of those
programs are the $8.4 million Exchanges with
Historic Whaling and Trading Partners, the
$70.0 million Physical Education for Progress
program, and the $119.3 million Teaching of
Traditional American History initiative.

Snip

Exchanges with Historic Whaling and Trading
Partners. This program &#8220;supports culturally
based educational activities, internships,
apprenticeship programs, and exchanges for
Alaska Natives, Native Hawaiians, and children
and families of Massachusetts.&#8221; It makes very
specific appropriations: &#8220;$2 million each for (1)
the New Bedford Whaling Museum in partnership
with the New Bedford Oceanarium in
Massachusetts and (2) the Inupiat Heritage
Center in Alaska; not less than $1 million each
for the New Trade Winds Project to (1) the
Alaska Native Heritage Center, (2) the Bishop
Museum in Hawaii, and (3) the Peabody Essex
Museum in Massachusetts; and not less than
$1 million each for the same three entities for
internship and apprenticeship programs.&#8221;52
Far from having national goals, this program
could hardly be more narrowly focused.
Moreover, though there might be interesting
things to learn from studying the cultures of
traditional trading partners, such knowledge
is hardly essential to an excellent K-12 education.
Nevertheless, in 2004 Congress appropriated
$8.5 million for this effort

Nah no bloat.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

Nah no bloat

Arts in Education Model Development and
Dissemination Grants. Reasonable people can
disagree about whether or not a strong arts
component is required for an &#8220;excellent&#8221; education.
This program, which works to
strengthen arts education in elementary and
secondary schools,54 is therefore acceptable
under this heading.
At least two grant recipients, however, are
not, because they offer programs that can in
no way be construed as providing an &#8220;excellent&#8221;
education. The first, a partnership
between the Long Beach Unified School
District, Cal State University at Long Beach,
and an arts agency called Dramatic Results,
runs a project that &#8220;will provide systematic,
illustrated information showing how to use
basketry to provide quality arts instruction
and how to integrate basketry into the academic
curricula to strengthen instruction in
math.&#8221;55 A project literally relying on basket
weaving to teach about art and math? That
hardly seems conducive to establishing
&#8220;national excellence.&#8221;
The second grantee is Storybridge, a partnership
between Stagebridge, &#8220;a nationally
acclaimed theatre of seniors,&#8221; and the
Oakland Unified School District. Its mission
is to bring &#8220;storytelling, oral history, and
intergenerational theater by senior citizens to
at-risk, low-income urban elementary students.&#8221;
56 Worthwhile objectives, perhaps, but
oral story telling and &#8220;intergenerational
understanding&#8221; are hardly central to educational
excellence. Moreover, a district like
Oakland, California, which has performed so
poorly that the state took it over in 2003,57
would surely be better served by applying the
time and money spent on Storybridge to
teaching basic reading and writing. Together,
the Storybridge and Dramatic Results projects
have received nearly half a million dollars
from the federal government.58


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Department of Education: Other K-12
> Programs
> The Department of Education runs a
> number of K-12 initiatives in addition to
> ...



Umm, the claim was that there was a "bloated bureaucracy", not a "bloated budget"

Your excerpts say nothing about a bloated bureaucracy. It would help if you paid attention to what was being discussed.


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Nah no bloat
> 
> Arts in Education Model Development and
> Dissemination Grants. Reasonable people can
> ...



Umm, the claim was that there was a "bloated bureaucracy", not a "bloated budget"

Your excerpts say nothing about a bloated bureaucracy. It would help if you paid attention to what was being discussed.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

Nah, you can  find out  about bloat  government  by looking at   the appendix


Gaining Early Awareness for $298.2 million Funds provide early college preparation, counseling,
Undergraduate Programs and college scholarships for students from
(GEAR UP) seventh grade through high school


Upward Bound Program $281.6 million Provides funds for college preparation
activities


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Nah, you can  find out  about bloat  government  by looking at   the appendix
> 
> 
> Gaining Early Awareness for $298.2 million Funds provide early college preparation, counseling,
> ...



Once again, we are not talking money. We are talking about a bloated bureaucracy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Umm, the claim was that there was a "bloated bureaucracy", not a "bloated budget"


Difference without a distinction.


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, the claim was that there was a "bloated bureaucracy", not a "bloated budget"
> ...



IOW, you lost but you can't admit it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


Get  help.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2445391-post257.html


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Like I said, you lost but you can't admit it

What a coward you are


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

Like bloated bureaucrats "working" (for lack of a better term) in a bloated bureaucracy "work" (for lack of a better term) for any less than the next bloated bureaucrat!

Oh, Harriet!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, you can  find out  about bloat  government  by looking at   the appendix
> ...



*Those are examples*  of the bureaucracy  with  the name and the budget .
I can list dozens .


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



No, you listed examples of "PROGRAMS" and their budget, not any bureaucracy


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

Department of Education: $555.3 million The cost of running the U.S. Department of
Management Education, with the bulk of funds going to pay
the salaries of its 4,495 employees


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Department of Education: $555.3 million The cost of running the U.S. Department of
> Management Education, with the bulk of funds going to pay
> the salaries of its 4,495 employees



That's miniscule. I worked for a law firm that had almost as many employees.

Thanks for proving how small the DoE is


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Who  administers   government programs ?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Department of Education: $555.3 million The cost of running the U.S. Department of
> ...


Got $555.3 million I can borrow until payday?


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



So you don't even know who administers govt pgms??

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Department of Education: $555.3 million The cost of running the U.S. Department of
> ...



Department of Education Management : $555.3 million The cost of running the U.S. Department of Management.
Not the DOE just the DOEM
A bloat to manage the bloat.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

Head Start 
$6.8 billion

129 Head Start and Early Head Start are targeted at
children from birth to age 5.130 The program is
supposed to offer educational, nutritional, comprehensive
health and other services to lowincome
preschool-aged children.131


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

BIA Schools
 $570.6 million

132 The Bureau of Indian Affairs is involved in 183
elementary and secondary schools in 23 states,
serving approximately 48,000 students. About a
third of the schools are run directly by the
bureau, and the remainder are operated jointly
with tribes or tribal organizations.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Head Start
> $6.8 billion
> 
> 129 Head Start and Early Head Start are targeted at
> ...


_*MINISCULE!!*_

Spare $6.8  billion for a cup of coffee?


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> BIA Schools
> $570.6 million
> 
> 132 The Bureau of Indian Affairs is involved in 183
> ...



We were talking about public schools, not BIA schools

And again, you've shown nothing about a bloated bureacracy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


Yeah ,I think we are there.


----------



## sangha (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



So you still don't know who administers govt pgms?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

sangha said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


Yes...Bureaucrats, you bloody twit!

In the case of the DoE, it costs $555.3 million just to _*ADMINISTER*_ the mismanagement.

Keep digging, Pisswillie!


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 25, 2010)

rikules said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> ...



private schools DO have the right to teach whatever they want...they're not under the control of the government.  They don't have to answer to the BS criteria.  It's WHY they are private.  It's why you have to pay money to attend them...and in many cases, pay alot.  

If you don't like what private schools are doing, then keep the hell away from them.  You have that right.   I can't afford to send my kids to private school, but fortunately we live in an area that has great public schools.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> 
> The King of Conspiracy is attempting to peddle the piddle that school kids are indoctrinated 24/7 by Washington in the form of the far-reaching liberal media, and by extension what they are taught in school.
> 
> Video Ed Show: Glenn Beck says the U.S. should Abolish public schools - Kick! Making Politics Funny - A liberal dose of political comedy



We should have concluded by now that Beck is out to take down Fat Boy Rushbaugh as the most outlandish voice in media.  He spits out his lunacy and hate for the ratings.  The far right takes the hook and watches this guy religiously.  They are making an idiot rich.

The same goes for the far left.  Olbermann does the same thing.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

O.K.,Beck and Olbermann suck....I can live with that.

Now, how about the topic of separating education and state?


----------



## 2Parties (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude said:


> O.K.,Beck and Olbermann suck....I can live with that.
> 
> Now, how about the topic of separating education and state?



It's clear education and the state are separate.  People still think kids get an education at those buildings called "public schools"?

And they call themselves "progressives"...


----------



## Oddball (Jun 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^
That's funnah, right there....I don't care who ya are.

If you don't think that's funnah, you can GTFO!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Zona said:


> Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> 
> The King of Conspiracy is attempting to peddle the piddle that school kids are indoctrinated 24/7 by Washington in the form of the far-reaching liberal media, and by extension what they are taught in school.
> 
> Video Ed Show: Glenn Beck says the U.S. should Abolish public schools - Kick! Making Politics Funny - A liberal dose of political comedy



The simple absurdity of this could be indicated by determining how many Americans agree with Beck.

I'm guessing 5%.  With that in mind, what grossly undemocratic process does Beck propose to accomplish this abolishment?  The guy who's always crying about 'tyranny'...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> The simple absurdity of this could be indicated by determining how many Americans agree with Beck.
> 
> I'm guessing 5%.  With that in mind, what grossly undemocratic process does Beck propose to accomplish this abolishment?  The guy who's always crying about 'tyranny'...



What is so absurd about it? Public schools are failing our youth. They aren't being educated. I've seen people in graduate school who still don't know the basics of reading and writing. So why not change up the system and do something that actually gets results? Why should we continue to throw money into black holes that never see results?


----------



## sangha (Jun 26, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The simple absurdity of this could be indicated by determining how many Americans agree with Beck.
> ...



Speak for yourself. Schools haven't failed my family, which is chock full of college graduates.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2010)

sangha said:


> Speak for yourself. Schools haven't failed my family, which is chock full of college graduates.



You've proven my point.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 26, 2010)

Zona said:


> Glenn Beck is just uh, well, he works for Fox.
> 
> The King of Conspiracy is attempting to peddle the piddle that school kids are indoctrinated 24/7 by Washington in the form of the far-reaching liberal media, and by extension what they are taught in school.
> 
> Video Ed Show: Glenn Beck says the U.S. should Abolish public schools - Kick! Making Politics Funny - A liberal dose of political comedy



Actually, I agree.  At this point, our public education system is so bad that I think the only way to fix it is to tear it down and start over.

We have kids that have been sent home for wear t-shirts with flags on it, and kids who marched out of class to demand those kids be suspended that were just allowed back in with a simple assembly, no disciplinary action at all.  How can that be good?

And that's only ONE of the points.  Then there is the kid who was suspended for having a plastic knife in his backpack that he got from the school cafeteria.  He wanted to take it home to show his mom how he could cut his food.  

We have the girl who was expelled because she brought a squirt gun to school....nope, I'm just not seeing any reason for public schools at this point.  They certainly aren't teaching our kids diddly squat.  Heck, in our district they have to pass a 10th grade test to graduate the 12th grade, what the heck is that?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The simple absurdity of this could be indicated by determining how many Americans agree with Beck.
> ...



First of all, MOST American public schools do well, and those that don't are not failing because they are public.

Oh, so tell me how one would go about ABOLISHING public schools.

In detail.  Please.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2010)

Support Vouchers. Support homeschooling. Encourage private schools. It's not really rocket science.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Support Vouchers. Support homeschooling. Encourage private schools. It's not really rocket science.



I knew you'd pull that.

You said that the idea of ABOLISHING public schools was not absurd.

Either demonstrate HOW that is not absurd, or admit you, and Glen Beck, are full of shit.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha! 

If you abolish the public school system, and yet keep education compulsory, then you'd have the government forcing people to buy a service from a private company, 

which you wingnuts say is UNCONSTITUTIONAL.

Reconcile that!

Ready!  Go!!


----------



## 2Parties (Jun 26, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> If you abolish the public school system, and yet keep education compulsory



It's only compulsory right now in the sense that a child is in a public or private school building, or their parent does the proper paperwork to demonstrate the child is home schooled.

Education plays no role in any of this.


----------



## sangha (Jun 26, 2010)

2Parties said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If you abolish the public school system, and yet keep education compulsory
> ...



SO you want the govt to track EVERY PARENT and how they're educating their children?

So much for the "small govt" conservatives.

Like I've said before - conservatives have no principles and no moral center. That's why they talk out of both sides of their mouth. One minute they're all "Get the govt out of our lives" and the next they're all "Only the nanny govt can save us!!"


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 26, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Support Vouchers. Support homeschooling. Encourage private schools. It's not really rocket science.


Make it a state issue,  just get  the feds out.


----------



## sangha (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Support Vouchers. Support homeschooling. Encourage private schools. It's not really rocket science.
> ...



Ummm, education is a state issue


----------



## Oddball (Jun 26, 2010)

Right...The federal Department of Edumacation and stupid progams like Head Start and NCLB are all about the individual states running education.

Fool.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 26, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Uh-huh...American test scores a laughing stock of the industrialized world, but there aren't serious over-arching systemic problems with the education system....Wanna buy some prime seaside property in Arizona?

You privatize the system by selling off the buildings and other accouterments to private individuals, like any given bankruptcy proceeding...Which is a quite apropos analogy.


----------



## Zona (Jul 9, 2010)

By the way, this was the greatest thread ever.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 9, 2010)

Zona said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > the video cut him off half way through his sentence....until i see the full quote....
> ...



Our schools are over run with liberal brainwashing. They are far better at spreading liberal propaganda then actually teaching kids practical things. Our appalling test scores show that. We spend Billions of dollars so Liberal teachers can fill our heads with BS ideas like "FDR got us out of the depression with the New Deal" when any economist worth his salt knows it was WWII that did that, and the "new deal" might well have prolonged it. 

My fucking 4 year old son came home from FUCKING pre school and told me how great Obama was and how he was going to save us from Global warming. HIS FUCKING pre school teacher told him that, and when I asked her why she is pushing her political beliefs on my 4 year kid she said there are plenty of other pre school programs available if I do not like her style. she has a poster of Obama in the room, which would not be a big deal to me, but it says CHANGE WE CAN BELIEVE in on it. A FUCKING CAMPAIGN POSTER. Can you tell I have strong FUCKING feelings About FUCKING liberal Asshole filling my kids head with FUCKING propaganda. FUCK YA I DO. 

lol 

And you guys wonder why conservatives might want school vouchers lol. Pushing propaganda on 4 year olds. Fucking Assholes


----------



## blu (Jul 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



what a stupid post. "liberal brainwashing" has nothing to do with us falling further and further behind the world in the subjects that matter - math, science, and engineering, actually I would think the religious nut pushing of anit-science, inteligent design is hurting us more than any liberal posters of obama


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2010)

We allow the third world and the other(won't say it) to go to school and they form gangs and destroy the learning environment for all the people that went to learn. I say get rid of forcing people to go to school and make it someones choice, or at least make it only the first 6 years and then make it a choice. To many people don't went to be there and are just in the way of people wanting to advance them selfs. It is not fair and forcing someone by some law just makes them went to make life hard on the people that went to learn and go.


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 10, 2010)

Conservative hatred of public education is consistent with their worldview. Knowledge is dangerous to conservatives as thinking leads to openness and tolerance of diversity and acceptance of all people. I think at this point in history any understanding of the ideology of American conservatives requires one recognize and consider its foundational structure of hierarchy and control. Hierarchy only works if roles are well defined and citizens do not step outside the boundaries set by the corporate structure and social stratification. Public education works to change hierarchy as it levels society and the leveling of society is a taboo to the conservative. Holier than thou is alive and well even though holy today means something different from the Judeo-Christian concept of equality and promise.

Conservatives then get caught in a sort of Freudian projection, they can't say 'keep em stupid and orderly and in chains' so instead they say the system is bad and the solution is homeschoolong, vouchers, and private schools where they can control the curriculum and maintain a system that fits their narrow but privileged worldview. Equality even in education is troublesome in any hierarchical social system. 

Education should not mean filling a child's head with an adults hang ups. Believe it or not education is to help you understand, to be able to read and compute, and to reason. It is not simply to repeat pious platitudes and tired cliches. For those on the right side of this issue, the liberal tolerant side, support education fully and thank that teacher who pushed you, who challenged you. That is where progress and civility take hold and continue.


"Governments provide a stable currency to make markets possible. They provide a legal infrastructure and court systems to enforce the contracts that make markets possible. They provide educated workforces through public education, and those workers show up at their places of business after traveling on public roads, rails, or airways provided by government. Businesses that use the "free market" are protected by police and fire departments provided by government, and send their communications - from phone to fax to internet - over lines that follow public rights-of-way maintained and protected by government." Thom Hartmann


"Liberals believe government has a fundamental responsibility to help those who are less fortunate. It is liberals who have supported and continue to support government programs to improve health care, education, social security, job training and welfare for the neediest members of society. It is liberals who maintain that a national community is like a family and that government exists in part to "promote the general welfare."  Geoffrey R. Stone What it means to be a liberal - Chicago Tribune

What Is Conservatism and What Is Wrong with It?


"Opposed child labor laws.
Opposed universal free public education. Some of them still do.
Opposed literacy for African-American citizens, in particular.
Supported the legal theory of &#8220;separate but equal&#8221;, a sham that led to . . .
Supported the establishment of &#8220;Jim Crow&#8221; in the south.
Opposed state laws guaranteeing minimum wages and restricting working hours for industrial workers.
Opposed the right to vote for women.
Supported prohibition.
Opposed the League of Nations &#8211; and continue to oppose US participation in the United Nations."

A Short History of Conservative Obstruction to Progress | Conceptual Guerilla


----------



## Oddball (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh, the irony of midcan't invoking Freudian projection, in such an immense mass of Freudian projection!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Ha!
> 
> If you abolish the public school system, and yet keep education compulsory, then you'd have the government forcing people to buy a service from a private company,
> 
> ...



It would be unconstitutional for the Federal Government to do so. The state government? It wouldn't be unconstitutional in any sense because of the US Constitution. It may violate state consitutional issues, however.

But you miss the larger point. Stop forcing people to go to school. You can't force education down someone's throat. It has to be voluntary. People can go to school and learn absolutely nothing. There are, after all, adults who think there are 57 states in the Union.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2010)

sangha said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Then why do we have a Federal Department of Education?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 11, 2010)

Education is a national issue, or at least it should be.  Education is national economic issue.  Education is a national security issue.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2010)

Education is an issue for people who bring children into the world, just like feeding, clothing and housing them is.


----------

